# Godin Seagull Minstrel Acoustics



## Everton FC (Dec 15, 2016)

Some had the early Seagull on the headstock, the older ones just "Minstrel". Anyone own/played/have an opinion on these?

I believe they were wild cherry laminaet top and sides, mahogany back? Maple neck?? Thicker nut than my Entourage... 

Just curious...


----------



## Pierre Desbiens (May 22, 2017)

Everton FC said:


> Some had the early Seagull on the headstock, the older ones just "Minstrel". Anyone own/played/have an opinion on these?
> 
> I believe they were wild cherry laminaet top and sides, mahogany back? Maple neck?? Thicker nut than my Entourage...
> 
> Just curious...


I own one and it was built in 1992 S.N. 5637. I love this guitar its got a rich sound with more base yo it, but still no problem with it. One day I play the Minstrel and the other day I play the Seagull S6. So if you have one keep it, its part of Godin history.


----------

